
YouTube Music App now preinstalled on Android 10 devices - bmaupin
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2019/09/YouTube-Music-App-Android10.html
======
dastx
"We're Google. Here is our app that you never use and never will because
you're paying for one of competitors. Did we mention it comes with
preinstalled and cannot be removed?"

This is getting ridiculous. Back in the day when I bought a PC/Laptop it would
come with a lot of bloat. Rarely any of it was by the creator of the OS
(Microsoft that is). It always was done by the manufacturer. Now we can enjoy
bloatware from both the creator of the OS, and the bloat from the
manufacturer.

This is getting ridiculous.

------
sarcasmatwork
Another reason to root your device?

Does anyone ever use the apps that are pre-installed? Maybe google calendar
and that is about it.

------
zaro
Huawei Mate 30 lack of Google services starts to look more and more appealing
:)

